# From Rust to Ready to Ride.  Hawthorn



## mstovall (May 18, 2020)

All original parts except the tires, tubes and the black paint on the fenders.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 18, 2020)

Excellent job bringing this one back. Great looking bike.
Hammerhead


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 18, 2020)

Nice looking bike! And finally I have seen another of those Delta lights. The one I have on my Flying Ace is the only other I have ever seen!


----------



## mstovall (May 19, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Nice looking bike! And finally I have seen another of those Delta lights. The one I have on my Flying Ace is the only other I have ever seen!



That light was on the bike when I got it so I had to put it back on it. It has a little chip missing on the front. Any Idea what they called that delta light? It works great too.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 19, 2020)

I believe it's called Double Falcon if memory serves correctly. The Falcon is basically the same but a bit smaller and only one light. Thought I saved an ad pic but can't seem to find it. The Delta Light collectors would know for sure and will probably educate us momentarily.  

Here's a pic of mine mounted on the fender of my '39 Firestone Flying Ace.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 20, 2020)

Saweeet ride. A 48 perhaps.  I know i saw that light and thought ooooh ooooh     another unicorn!


----------

